# Some pro shots of my R34 GTR



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

The name of the guy who took the pictures is Waqas. 

He specialises in car photography so I thought I would give him a go as a friend recommended him.

I think he has done a great job.

There's a couple of Erol's R35 too.

Enjoy guys.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Simply FANTASTIC! :bowdown1:


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow some lovely pics of your car and the R35. The Photographer has done a brilliant job. Need to see your car in flesh Nick, Looks like an absolute beast!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Superb shots!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Amazing photos!! Thank you for sharing Nick, your car looks stunning!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Very very especial car you got there, looks fabulous.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks you very much guys for the kind words!!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Give me that '4 over the '5 any day!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Centerlocks look awesome. Especially in the flat black, works way better than gloss black on wheels!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Car looks very nice!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Very nice Nick looks very well sorted, what turbos are fitted now and have you got and pics of a dyno graph?


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## Gtrmad43786 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very, very beautiful.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Very nice Nick looks very well sorted, what turbos are fitted now and have you got and pics of a dyno graph?




Cheers Dan. Turbos are HKS 2530's.

I will get a graph after i fit the new ECU.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lucky guy.. How was the drive to Hong Kong!?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Here is some of the latest shots with the Nismo LED rear lights, Nismo Titanium tower bar and Tomei titanium exhaust all supplied by New Era!

I have a few more pieces to fit in the next few weeks.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

One of the best R34 on UK.as far my consern.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

kociek said:


> One of the best R34 on UK.as far my consern.


Thanks bro.


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Amazing looking machine


----------



## Pulse_82 (Sep 13, 2015)

Lovely - but she's filthy?!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Pulse_82 said:


> Lovely - but she's filthy?!


Yup she is :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Badass.


----------



## Kmeng (Feb 22, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

Amazing!!!


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Simply awesome.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

xxfr said:


> Simply awesome.


Stranger!! Hibernating... You can say that again. 

Hope all is well! :wavey:


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Nice phots, i thought the background was Hong kong?


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

Ot oh... Action mans tent has appeared in my trousers. :chuckle:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

looks awesome


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind words guys


----------



## DIZELL (Jan 17, 2016)

very nice, the car looks mint.


----------

